# [VERKAUFE] Playstation 4 Konsole NEU



## Gamer-Sven (28. November 2013)

Hallo! 

Amazon.de hat mir heute die *PS4 Konsole *mit 1 Controller geliefert. UVP des Herstellers: 399€

*Steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf!!!*

Shop-Runs auf die PS4 (Video): 
PS4 - 4 minutes run along the 700 meters Playstation 4 line to opening at Sony Center Berlin 11-28-2013 - gamefront.de 
PlayStation 4: Nach dem Verkaufsstart vielerorts vergriffen - 4Players


----------



## nicky4 (29. November 2013)

*Guten Tag*

Hallo
Habe mich extra hier registriert, um zu fragen , wo sich die Konsole befindet?!
Würde sie gerne persönlich abholen und bar bezahlen,weil ich nicht warten kann (will) 
Bitte um eine Antwort


----------



## Exar-K (29. November 2013)

So, Freunde der Nacht, 2 Dinge:

*1. *Das Kleinanzeigenforum ist nicht für anonyme Bieterschlachten per PN gemacht.
Bitte entweder eine Preisvorstellung nennen, oder auf ein ebay/etc-Angebot verlinken, oder Preisvorschläge im Thread fordern.
Verfügbarkeit und aktueller Preisrahmen des Angebots sollten im Thread stets ersichtlich sein.
PN ist eigentlich nur noch für die Kaufabwicklung mit persönlichen Daten etc. gedacht.



Spoiler



Zusätzlich bitte immer einige Artikelinfos + Zahlweise und Liefermöglichkeiten im Startposting nennen.



*2.* Dafür zitiere ich aus dem entsprechenden Sticky:


Spoiler



*
Punkt 1: Verhalten von Käufern, Verkäufern und allen andern Usern*
 Eigentlich ist es schade, dass der Punkt überhaupt angesprochen werden  muss. Es scheint jedoch inzwischen ein Community-Sport geworden zu sein,  dass nahezu in jedem Thread ein Neumalkluger Beitrag kommt, der  flüssiger als Wasser, sprich überflüssig ist. Das hier ist kein Forum,  wo die Community den Tiefstpreis im Internet sucht, sondern wo eine  Person etwas anbietet und wer daran Interesse hat UND NUR DER kann sich  dementsprechend melden. Auf Beiträge wie Zu teuer, schlechtes Spiel, Ich  biete einen Euro; oder schau mal auf Seite X, da kostet es nur Y Euro;  kann sehr gut verzichtet werden. Wer jedoch an einer Anzeige ernsthaft  interessiert ist, kann ja durchaus den Verkäufer ansprechen und ggf.  verhandeln, etc. Bitte aber nur, wenn auch wirklich Interesse besteht.

*Kurz: Kein Interesse am Kauf -> kein Posting*



Deshalb bitte
*1.* das Angebot entsprechend anpassen/ergänzen und
*2.* der Flamewar hier hat ab sofort Feierabend


Wenn Redebedarf besteht, macht euch einen Thread auf der Spielwiese auf. Ich schiebe den Verlauf dann dahin.



Edit:
Zur verschobenen Diskussion


----------

